#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Латвия >  > > >  >  >  Гьялва Кармапа в Литве

## Vadimko

Дорогие друзья!

21 - 24 июня Гьялва Кармапа впервые посетит Литву.
В буддийском центре Ступкальнис будут даны поучения и посвящение на Будду Любящие Глаза (тиб. Ченрези, санскр. Авалокитешвара).

----------

